# Splenj's progression thread



## Splenj (Sep 13, 2022)

I thought I would make a progression thread
this will involve 3x3, 2x2 and 4x4

At the moment my best 3x3 single is 13.59 and best Ao5 is around 18 my usual average is around 25
My best 4x4 is about 1.7 mins best average 2.03 and usual average is around 2.10 mins
My best 2x2 is 2.4 which was a lucky solve (6 mover) and my usual average is about 8/9 seconds

also might add other things if I get new cubes


----------



## Splenj (Sep 29, 2022)

I changed my mind but now I think I am going to just focus on my 3x3 - any tips would be appreciated
I'm going to try to get an Ao12 in every day starting from today
As said my average is definitely sub 30 but probably closer to about sub 25
I regularly get sub 20 solves but not frequently enough to be officially sub 20
I use one of the MonsterGo cubes (magnetic)
I am aiming to get sub 15 soon and possibly not worry to much about any faster than that
I know full PLL and almost all OLL but some isn't really in muscle memory.


----------



## Splenj (Sep 29, 2022)

Ao12 for today

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
avg of 12: 21.74

Time List:
1. 23.58 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 F L R2 B2 L' B L' F2 U2 
2. 25.49 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U R D F2 L' R2 F D2 B2 
3. 25.36+ F2 D F2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R U' B' F2 D F L2 R' D' 
4. 21.66 R2 B2 R U2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L' U' F' D' R2 U B2 F' L2 R' 
5. (31.15) B2 L2 D' U F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L U F D R B' U' L2 U2 F 
6. 18.38 R2 F U' R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R U' L' U2 R' F' R' B' 
7. 21.49 F2 U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' L R' D2 R U B 
8. 22.83 R U' F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L' B' U2 L D L D' L' 
9. 19.82 D2 F U2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' D' F R' F D' F' L B 
10. 19.54 D R D F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B' U R2 U2 F' R' 
11. 19.23 U' B D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B' D' F2 U L B D U 
12. (17.15) F R D' L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' U' F' D' R B2 D2


----------



## Splenj (Sep 30, 2022)

Ao12 today

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-30
avg of 12: 21.41

Time List:
1. (26.23) L U' L2 F R' F2 B L F' D L2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 L 
2. 18.16 U2 D F L B L' U' B2 R' U2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 
3. 19.48 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F U B' U' B' D2 L B F2 
4. 21.40 U L' B L2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' F' R2 B2 R U F' D 
5. 21.71 B' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U R2 L' F D' L2 B' D L 
6. 22.43 D' B L2 B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' D' U R' F2 L2 R' 
7. 23.21 B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 F' U' R2 D R' F' R' B2 D L' F2 
8. (16.61) L' F' D2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D L2 U L2 U' B D2 U2 L F2 U R2 
9. 23.81 B' U' F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 R U L' B F R' D' R' 
10. 18.19 L B' R D' R' L U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 B D F 
11. 24.16 L U2 B' R F L2 U2 L' D' R' D2 B2 R' L' F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L 
12. 21.57 B F2 L R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L F U' L' B2 F U B2


----------



## Splenj (Oct 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-01
avg of 12: 22.41

Time List:
1. (16.89) R' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B' F' D' F' R D' L' D' F' 
2. 20.07 U B' L2 B' D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R2 F' R B D B F L F2 U F' 
3. (30.66) U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F' D' B2 L' F' L' U' L' U' L 
4. 21.00 R F D F' B2 L' F2 D' R' F R2 B L2 F' B' L2 D2 B U2 F' R2 
5. 23.58 D' R U' R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 F U' R F' R' D L' 
6. 26.32 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B' D L F' L D L' B D U2 
7. 27.68 U2 L' D' F2 R D' B R F' D2 F2 R L2 B2 L B2 R U2 D2 L' B2 
8. 22.95 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' R D' B' D2 B R2 B' U' R' 
9. 23.37 L2 B' L2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U L' F' R' D' F R2 D2 B2 
10. 21.21 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F L' D' B L U R' B' 
11. 19.08 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U2 B' D' L2 B2 F' L R D B D' 
12. 18.80 R' L2 F2 U B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L F L R' F D' R' F' D


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 1, 2022)

Splenj said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-01
> avg of 12: 22.41
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Good luck for getting sub-20. 

Keep practising yo!


----------



## Splenj (Oct 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
avg of 12: 21.06

Time List:
1. (16.61) L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 F' L' U R2 B' L' D2 L R2 U2 
2. 19.35 U' D2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 B R2 U' L U2 B U2 B L D' 
3. 19.07 F L' D' F' R' B' L B' D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 B2 D' L' 
4. 18.64 F L' U' R U B2 D' B' R U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L D2 R' B2 D' 
5. (28.32) U2 L R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R2 F R' B2 L B' R F 
6. 21.44 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F' R B' F R B' L D' R2 F' 
7. 21.50 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 F' R2 F' L F' L R U' F2 L D' B F 
8. 22.71 U2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 D' R F' U' B L' R F' R2 F' 
9. 21.83 D' L U2 L' F2 D2 B2 R U2 L F2 R D2 U' B' U' F' U2 L B R 
10. 18.95 R D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F U' L2 D' L F' D' B2 
11. 22.54 U F D2 R' U2 R B L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D L F 
12. 24.59 B2 D2 L D2 R U2 L D2 L2 R' D2 B' U' R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## Splenj (Oct 13, 2022)

Haven't put anything on here for a while but

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13
avg of 12: 20.32

Time List:
1. 20.96 R U' F R2 D U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B L' F U R 
2. (28.80) D L2 B L F U' R2 U B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L' F2 L U2 R' D' 
3. 24.12 R' F' L2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B' R2 F D L2 B2 R' B L B' U 
4. (16.96) L U2 B R2 L' B2 U2 D' L' U2 D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 
5. 25.61 D2 L2 B R D' L' B R F2 R2 B D2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' 
6. 20.17 B2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L B D B2 L' B2 F D2 L' D 
7. 18.10 U2 B R' F U2 R' D' F U' R2 F2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 
8. 17.79 L' U2 B L' D2 F B2 D' R B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 
9. 21.32 U R L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U B R U2 L B2 U' F2 U 
10. 18.71 B' R' F2 U2 R U' R' U2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 B L B2 
11. 19.43 F2 U B' D L' F' R U' F L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 F U2 R2 D' 
12. 17.02 D L' D2 F L2 F' R2 B' L2 F' D2 F U2 F' U' R' F' R2 U2 R2


----------



## Splenj (Oct 13, 2022)

I've been trying to do some slower solves and work on trying to use x-crosses when they come around.
However (as you can see above) they haven't majorly improved my times.
I thought if anyone had any good ideas of how to practice more to get to a sub-15 stage that would be great
As already said I know all of PLL and have almost finished OLL (only 2 more to learn properly!)
And as said above I have worked a bit on x-crosses. any other ideas would be gratefully recieved.

Thanks
Splenj


----------



## Splenj (Oct 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-18
avg of 12: 23.71

Time List:
1. (36.11) R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L B' D F2 D2 F L' U R2 
2. 22.58 D2 R' U2 L U2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 
3. 21.54 F L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 U' L2 D F L2 F D B R' D2 F' 
4. 22.67 F2 L F D F D' B U R' D2 R U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 L 
5. 29.54 R B' L2 U L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 B' U L' B R' D2 U' R2 D 
6. 18.88+ U' F U' F L' B' D' L' U F D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F U2 D2 
7. 21.65 D2 B L2 B' F D2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 F' L' F' D' F2 R2 U2 R' B' U 
8. 22.35 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 R B' D R2 F U' B U2 B L' 
9. 32.75 R' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 D2 B' L' B L' U R F 
10. 25.72 F2 L' U B2 U R2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 B' D2 B2 D' R2 F U 
11. (18.81) U L' F R2 B L F2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 D L 
12. 19.46 D' R U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 F D2 R' D' L' D2 U' F L2


----------



## Splenj (Oct 18, 2022)

I am also going to do a bit of 4x4 on here as I have just started getting interested in it. I average around 2 minutes but have a PB of around 1:25 and aim to hopefully get sub 1 min any tips would be gratefully recieved.
I also might do a bit of square-1 (got my first one on Friday) I have got a 53 second solve today but average around 1 min so aim to lower it decently
I will do some solves and then do an Ao12 for both of them and add them on here - once again any helpful tips would be great


----------



## Splenj (Oct 18, 2022)

4x4

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-18
avg of 12: 1:47.02

Time List:
1. 1:27.86 U' L2 D R F L U B2 L' B' U2 R2 F2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F U2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 L' D L2 B2 U2 Fw2 U R U' F2 Fw B' D' B R' U2 Uw' Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 
2. 2:07.74 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R B2 U' B2 L F' L2 B' L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 U B2 L R' D Rw2 L2 Uw2 U Rw2 D' Fw' Uw2 R' Fw2 D' L Fw' U2 Uw Rw' B' 
3. 1:44.08 F L' U' R D' R' B' R U F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 R2 B' L' F2 R' Uw2 L' U2 Uw' R2 Uw2 F Rw2 Uw' B' L2 Fw Uw Rw2 R' D2 
4. 1:56.44 R2 F' U2 F D L B R U2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D L Uw2 F Rw2 B U Rw2 B D2 Fw2 B F' Rw D2 B2 U B' D Uw' Fw Uw2 D Rw2 D2 
5. 1:33.18 U2 R B F2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 R' U2 B2 L' B' D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D' Rw2 B L2 Uw2 D F2 L' U' Rw' B U B' Fw' R Uw L' Fw' B2 Uw 
6. 1:41.18 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' B R' U2 F' R' F L' R' F' R' Uw2 Fw2 F R2 U2 D Rw2 B' D2 F' L2 U' Rw F2 L2 B Rw Fw' L2 Uw Rw2 B' R2 Fw' U' 
7. 1:31.24 U' L2 F' R' D' B' L' F' R U' R2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 D B Rw2 D' B Rw2 D2 B U2 L D2 Rw R U' Uw F2 Uw Rw2 U2 Fw D' F' 
8. (2:22.93) U' F D' R' D2 B2 R' U2 B' R2 B D2 R2 L2 F R2 D2 F2 D2 L' Fw2 U' F2 Uw2 U Fw2 L D B2 R2 L Uw2 Fw' F Rw2 B' U' Fw2 U' Rw' B' Uw' U' Rw2 
9. (1:23.49) U R' F2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F D' U' F' U2 L B R2 Fw2 L' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 F R2 D2 L Fw2 L2 Uw2 D' Rw2 R Uw' F' R Fw' Rw R F' Uw L 
10. 2:11.42+ F' U F U' L U2 F2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' D L2 Uw2 L' B' Rw2 R2 B R' Fw2 B Uw2 L Fw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Uw B' Rw2 L' Fw' U2 R' Uw' R2 B' 
11. 1:55.62 U R' D2 F2 L F2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R' D' F' U' F2 R D F' D2 Rw2 U B D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 D' F' B' Rw2 U' F Rw' U2 B' U2 Uw R2 F2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw' 
12. 1:41.45 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 R F2 D2 F2 D' R F D U2 R' B2 R Rw2 D2 Fw2 U' F Rw2 Uw2 F Uw2 F' L2 R D' Rw Uw2 R U' Rw2 Uw R' F Rw Fw Rw R'

And Squan

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-18
avg of 12: 1:12.96

Time List:
1. (1:58.97) (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-2,1)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0) 
2. 1:18.15 (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,2)/ (3,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (2,-3)/ (6,-1)/ (-3,-2) 
3. 55.36 (0,5)/ (-2,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-3)/ 
4. 1:11.65 (-5,3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,0)/ 
5. 1:15.65 (4,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-5)/ (4,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-5,0) 
6. 1:35.73 (-5,0)/ (5,-4)/ (-5,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (1,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-1) 
7. 1:15.16 (0,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (5,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0) 
8. (34.45) (0,5)/ (0,6)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-2) - New PB by a long way! It was very easy to make into a cube and then I skipped corner permutation
9. 1:09.72 (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-4)/ (4,-2)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,-2)/ (2,0)/ (1,-4)/ (-5,0) 
10. 1:26.28 (0,-4)/ (-5,4)/ (6,3)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (0,-5)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,0) 
11. 55.33 (-2,0)/ (0,3)/ (2,-4)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (2,-1)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-4)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-4)/ 
12. 1:06.61 (0,5)/ (1,-2)/ (5,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-4)/ (1,-4)/ (-2,-5)/ (-2,-4)


----------

